# Regal Select Info please



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Need solid advice on Regal Select. Been away from BM products for about 12 years. Am in process of going back to using BM products, but am clueless on any current lines. Have a job coming up that is speced for Regal Select Flat, Eggshell, and Semi. Any input and personal thoughts about Regal Select would be truly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Without knowing specific questions- It is a very high quality product. BM's tints are the better than 99% of paints (California Paint's tints are comparable). Hide is great, coverage is great. It applies very well by sprayer, roller, brush. Touches up well. Quick re-coat. At it's price point I can't think of a better interior paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Regal Select is my first choice for wall paint.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Is Regal Select Semi good for woodwork?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Just to clarify using Regal Select flat for ceilings, eggshell for walls, and semi for trim.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I prefer Advance for trim.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Agree Advance for trim but the cure time is a pita.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Regal Select.

I've used quite a bit on walls and some on ceilings, and IMO it's tough to find a better quality paint out there at the same value.

Coverage is outstanding, as is touch-up capabilities, washability, and durability.

In my experience using it, it's thicker than your average paint and has a shorter open-time, but it's good qualities also make this paint anything but average.

It's a bit on the more expensive side ($45/gallon), but it's easily worth every penny.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would use 508 for ceilings, it will be a dead flat compared to RS flat.

We use RS matte on walls because it produces an even sheen, RS flat is not a true flat.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Use BM 508 Waterborne Ceiling Paint for the ceilings. RS Eggshell is fine for walls if the job is calling for eggshell. I personally think RS semi looks like crap on trim. I find the sheen uneven and it simply doesn't level. If you go with it use the BM extender to help level it out. I much prefer BM Advance for trim if you have the time budget of 16 hours to recoat (I prefer satin but the semi looks way better than RS semi IMO). If I don't have the time I use Aura Satin with a good bit of extender for the second coat.

I have heard that Ben Semi behaves a lot more like the old Regal Aquavelvet than RS Semi does.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Again, use 508 ceiling paint for ceilings


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use Regal almost daily. Eggshell and Semi. Both good paints. We were using BM Superhide flat but have switched to SW Masterhide, mainly because of pricing we are locked in at SW at a rate BM wont even consider touching.

Ben line is also another good line, not sure on the flat, all other sheens are nice to work with, quick recoat time, touch up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Use BM 508 Waterborne Ceiling Paint for the ceilings. RS Eggshell is fine for walls if the job is calling for eggshell. I personally think RS semi looks like crap on trim. I find the sheen uneven and it simply doesn't level. If you go with it use the BM extender to help level it out. I much prefer BM Advance for trim if you have the time budget of 16 hours to recoat (I prefer satin but the semi looks way better than RS semi IMO). If I don't have the time I use Aura Satin with a good bit of extender for the second coat.
> 
> I have heard that Ben Semi behaves a lot more like the old Regal Aquavelvet than RS Semi does.


We have sprayed RS Semi and it looked great, brushing it was fine, looked great. I do agree Advanced is a much better product. We use that a lot.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Agree with remarks about Advance. Am very familiar with it. I think its a stellar product with the exception of its cure time, so not a good everyday product for that reason.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

loaded brush said:


> Is Regal Select Semi good for woodwork?


Excellent for doors and trim


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Many thanks for all the input guys. It's always a bit uneasy using a unfamiliar product on any job.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Tried regal select semi on some trim, didn't like it for the same reasons others have mentioned. Advance is my go to for trim, but looking for another option when I need quick turnaround.

How is Aura satin for trim? Is it durable and great levelling?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We use Regal almost daily. Eggshell and Semi. Both good paints. We were using BM Superhide flat but have switched to SW Masterhide, mainly because of pricing we are locked in at SW at a rate BM wont even consider touching.
> 
> Ben line is also another good line, not sure on the flat, all other sheens are nice to work with, quick recoat time, touch up.



I almost always use RS, and I used Ben eggshell the other day for a customer selling his house. Totally frustrated me. I was constantly cleaning drips. I often had drips when I moved my brush from the cut bucket to the wall. I never have this issue with RS. However, It did go on the wall nice, and did not have many issues with splatter when rolling, which I was almost certain I was going to have.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> Is Regal Select Semi good for woodwork?


regal select is great for trim repaints. goes on smooth. I don't know what products you use now though, so no way of saying select is better than...


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

but yes, regal select is my first choice for wall paint. at its price point and performance I think it's a better value than aura, it blows away sherwin duration interior which is similar in price, is a bit better than porter silken touch, which is at same pp, due to better pigments I believe, and it brushes and rolls and levels great.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> regal select is great for trim repaints. goes on smooth. I don't know what products you use now though, so no way of saying select is better than...


Usually use Pro Classic Acrylic Latex, I have no complaints, but client wants only wants BM in the Regal Select Line for residential repaint. Ceilings, walls and trim.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> Usually use Pro Classic Acrylic Latex, I have no complaints, but client wants only wants BM in the Regal Select Line for residential repaint. Ceilings, walls and trim.


I am not a big fan of anything Sherwin. However, I think their ProClassic acrylic is awesome for trim, definitely better than regal select for trim. I would explain to homeowner the reason why you want to continue to use ProClassic for trim, namely that it is a product you work a lot with, is superior on trim to Regal. Or begin by asking him what he knows about Regal Select on trim that makes him so sure he MUST have it on trim? Is he a painter by trade? I know I don't work with computers, but I don't run around telling programmers they must use windows when the Linux platform is far superior. but that's me.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I also think it's a little overkill to use RS @ 40$ p/g on ceiling. as stated by others RS is not a dead flat. I just love it when homeowners tell ME what I'm going to use. 😦🙉


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> I am not a big fan of anything Sherwin. However, I think their ProClassic acrylic is awesome for trim, definitely better than regal select for trim. I would explain to homeowner the reason why you want to continue to use ProClassic for trim, namely that it is a product you work a lot with, is superior on trim to Regal. Or begin by asking him what he knows about Regal Select on trim that makes him so sure he MUST have it on trim? Is he a painter by trade? I know I don't work with computers, but I don't run around telling programmers they must use windows when the Linux platform is far superior. but that's me.


Client will not use any other product but BM. Also it was recommended by her designer. I know when to pull back with pushing my own product. Had lost jobs due to that fact. I did make it clear that BM is not my usual product so beyond my proper application, she and her designer are on their own if shes not happy with the BM product down the line.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

but do you already have the job and deposit? I hv no idea why ppl lose jobs by asking clients questions? it's your job do what you gotta do. I would add plenty of the ben moore paint additive to the Regal to get it to flow more like ProClassic then. or I would buy the Regal and also buy ProClassic, bring my own cut bucket with ProClassic already in it...stupid clients will never know the better. theyll all be like.."this regal on our trim looks awesome. were not painters but we like to control stuff and tell actual pros how to do their jobs cuz were upper middle class..." then take back the regal, bam.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Exactoman said:


> but yes, regal select is my first choice for wall paint. at its price point and performance I think it's a better value than aura, it blows away sherwin duration interior which is similar in price, is a bit better than porter silken touch, which is at same pp, due to better pigments I believe, and it brushes and rolls and levels great.


We could get the Duration for damn near half price of Regal but still choose Regal. We have a huge job coming up specked out with Duration. Honestly I have used it maybe 3 times in all my years painting.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Regal matte on walls looks nice. Never used eggshell. Problems i had was with semi and pearl on trim. Drips a alot and imo just not hard enough to be called a trim paint. Also at the price point i find it hard to buy it when i can get say Dulux Diamond for half the cost or even Opulence from SW for 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We could get the Duration for damn near half price of Regal but still choose Regal. We have a huge job coming up specked out with Duration. Honestly I have used it maybe 3 times in all my years painting.


I would use cashmere before duration.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

C d 
I am shocked your using s w 
I thought you hated them ?

Also why master hide. I have never used that 
Thanks


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

DO NOT use RS Eggshell in bathrooms. Certain colors will not hold up and flashing will occur. We have had three customers with issues and contacted our rep and explained the issues. He basically told us tough shti, should have used Bath and Spa.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Bighead said:


> DO NOT use RS Eggshell in bathrooms. Certain colors will not hold up and flashing will occur. We have had three customers with issues and contacted our rep and explained the issues. He basically told us tough shti, should have used Bath and Spa.


What did they conclude was the issue?


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of RS semi for trim. I've had some issues on deep bases with color rubbing off when wiped gently with a wet cloth, after curing for well over a month. 

Also second the 508 for ceiling. It's not labeled as such, but it is RS according to our rep. Label design is nearly identical but says "ceiling paint". It's just flatter and has a little more "open time" to slow drying and prevent lap marks..which leads me to my next point, drying time of RS.

We repainted the inside of our store with RS last winter and the biggest complaint everyone had was how quickly it dried. It may have had to do with how high the walls are (~20ft), how dry the air is in the shop, and we using mostly deep/accent colors, but almost everyone was having issues with lap/roller marks until we added a smidgen of floetrol (we don't stock BM extender) and everything worked beautifully after that.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

ElTacoPaco said:


> What did they conclude was the issue?


Something to do with the colorants.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Bighead said:


> Something to do with the colorants.


I have never heard that one before and I am a BM dealer


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Criard said:


> I'm not a huge fan of RS semi for trim. I've had some issues on deep bases with color rubbing off when wiped gently with a wet cloth, after curing for well over a month.
> 
> Also second the 508 for ceiling. It's not labeled as such, but it is RS according to our rep. Label design is nearly identical but says "ceiling paint". It's just flatter and has a little more "open time" to slow drying and prevent lap marks..which leads me to my next point, drying time of RS.
> 
> We repainted the inside of our store with RS last winter and the biggest complaint everyone had was how quickly it dried. It may have had to do with how high the walls are (~20ft), how dry the air is in the shop, and we using mostly deep/accent colors, but almost everyone was having issues with lap/roller marks until we added a smidgen of floetrol (we don't stock BM extender) and everything worked beautifully after that.


So now I can sell 508 for 33 as opposed to regal flat jeje


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Update. Used the regal select this week. Pretty pleased with the results. Eggshell for walls, application was effortless, dried to a true eggshell finish. I find many eggshells to shiny. Semi for trim,( doors, windows, and base), went on flawlessly, leveled out, dried to a beautiful, even, true semigloss sheen. Did have to cut both products with a little clean h2o as both products were quite too thick for straight out of the can application. Used RS flat for ceilings looked fine, but these bedrooms are on the smaller side so really can't get angular view for to determine sheen consistency. Again thanks for all the input from all responses.


----------

